

Another Scoop by Dijkstra? - gnosis
http://vanemden.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/another-scoop-by-dijkstra/

======
ars
Conceptually what this does is instead of laying out a Sieve that is the full
size of the largest prime you are generating, you only store a Sieve that has
a size of the square root of the largest prime.

Then you sort of "carry the Sieve along with you" as you work your way through
the numbers. Modifying it always to keep track of the numbers near the current
number you are checking.

So it still uses a lot more memory than division, but much less than a full
Sieve.

